# Puppy Pool Party (Pics!)



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yesterday we had a little San Diego GRF meetup at the gorgeous home of Michelle & Jack (goldenjackpuppy). Jessica & Mira (sammydog) came and a friend of her's came with her beautiful golden Windy.

The dogs had a great time in the pool and running around. Sammy & Dillon were not too sure about jumping in the pool, but by the end of the day were getting a little more gutsy about it. They had a blast and were happy tired pups last night. Anyway on to the photos! I took a million, here are a few 


a couple of the pics I managed to get with all 5 pups! Mira and Windy in the pool and the boys looking on





















Sam was DYING to swim and get those balls but he was way too nervous to jump in like the girls!










Mira saying "get outta my way I gotta get the ball!"










Handsome Jack and Dillon watching the action










Mira was hilarious! She was having way too much fun.. I really enjoyed photographing her!




























The girls didn't leave the pool!










Sammy wanted those balls sooooo bad










handsome wet pup!










fun times!!











get the ball!




























flying leap!










happy boy










Don't have as many pics of Dillon cuz he was busy sucking up to the human folk for lovin's most of the time!










I think this was Mira?? 










Sammy and Mira both wanted this ball..



















my boys didn't know what to make of these retrieving-crazy girls!





























I want it!!!










2 balls.. which to choose!?










I love this pic of my boy!!










Windy was hogging the pool steps!










finally venturing in...










and getting a ball!










tired wet puppy!



















just for laughs.. professional beggars!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

great photos. Looks like a fun pool party.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That sure is a bunch of happy, wet dogs! That looked like such a fun pool party.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That's my kind of pool party!!! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

There is nothing like a bunch of wet Golden's in the water. Loved the pictures. Looks like fun was had by all. Those girls were really great swimmers. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We always get as wet as the dogs even if we don't get in the pool, did you bring towels? lol

Looks like fun!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like you guys all had loads of fun, great pics!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I loved reading all of the descriptions of the pictures, I had a blast, and I know Mira did as well! You did an amazing job capturing all of the fun that the pups were having! Sam and Dillon were so cute!

Thanks again for the pictures!

And thanks Michelle for having us over! Your home is LOVELY! (so is Jack!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What beautiful dogs, pictures and pool!!

I love your Captions!!

Those Lucky Pups to have a pool like that!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What great pictures.....looks like the doggies were having a blast. A yard full of handsome and pretty Goldens.....can`t get any better than that!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What fun....I wish someone around here would have a golden pool party!! Love all the pictures of those happy goldens.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

What great photos! Looks like nothing but fun - thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

aww what a great pool party. all those goldens together just look so darn cute. i bet everyone had a great nights sleep that night :


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow! This looks like SOOOO much fun! I'm in Los Angeles, and I get my new puppy in January hopefully, but I'd shlep to San Diego for this cool pool party (if I get invited next year!).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, cuteness overload. I wish I could have been there; I could watch them all day! Love the 2 girls swimming side-by-side with the tennis balls: they remind me of dolphins.

Love that your boy got a little bit brave. Maybe next time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great day for Sam and Dill. I'm sure they can't wait for the next playdate.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Simply gorgeous, and they looked like they were having so much FUN! Makes me wish we had a pool here. It would be great for Ori and the new pup in the summertime that's coming up in a few months. Thank goodness we live close to half a dozen beaches and the lake.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW.....GREAT pictures of beautiful dogs!!! They looked like they had a BLAST...wish my pups could have a fun day at the pool like that!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like they had a wonderful time, such happy pups.

I really want to get a pool someday, too much fun we're missing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like a wonderful time to me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a fun time! The pictures are great, those girls look like real pros! Funny seeing the guys on the sidelines just wishing they could be so brave.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Adorable pictures! I am so jealous! I wish I knew more people with Goldens for Milo to play with!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now that looks like a whole load a fun, brilliant pics too !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE these pictures, they're awesome. Beautiful goldens everyone has.


----------



## wbtp805 (Aug 24, 2010)

omg... is very fun! i wish me and Ally was invited


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics Marlene!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time!  I love that same photo of Sam in the grass that you like. It's beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the wet Golden's, what fun..bet they where all wore out.

Great pictures Marlene:wavey:


----------

